# Baut Tom Ritchey auch neue 26 zoll Bikes ?



## Isar2 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo an Euch,
seit ich die neue BIKE gelesen habe bin ich etwas verwirrt. Die schreiben, daß es neben dem neuen 29er Bike auch eine Version für 26 Zoll geben soll.
Leider findet man im Internet nicht darüber.

Über Info´s wäre ich dankbar. 

MfG, Isar2


----------



## Altitude (5. Juni 2011)

nix genaues weiss man net - bis zur eurobike ist ja nimmer lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (5. Juni 2011)

So nebenbei...
Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Plexus Dinger?


----------



## Altitude (5. Juni 2011)

ja


----------



## zingel (5. Juni 2011)

ja


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juni 2011)

ja


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> ...Plexus Dinger?



RAUS! aber SOFORT!


----------



## singlestoph (5. Juni 2011)

korrektur noch: ritcheybikes lässt bauen nicht tim ritchey baut, dafür hätte er wohl keine zeit


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2011)

ich dachte immer, das war tom?


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Juni 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich dachte immer, das war tom?



das glaub ich nicht, tim...


----------



## IceQ- (5. Juni 2011)

Der wohl einzige Branchenstar dieser Kategorie der selbst schweisst und baut wohl ist Chris King.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (6. Juni 2011)

mit stahlrahmenproduktion hätten die ganzen herren aber wohl nie die kohle verdient die sie jetzt haben .....

schön dass sie sich jetzt wieder solche dinge leisten ....
tom ritchey hat die 3 prototypen gebaut und solange er noch ein team hatte die bikes der teamfahrer
































es wird auch ein swisscross geben


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2011)

stimmt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2011)

das p29 ist der hammer... fehlt leider nur noch die passende logic gabel


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ... fehlt leider nur noch die passende logic gabel



noch ist nicht aller tage abend...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> noch ist nicht aller tage abend...


 
aber das an einem ssp showbike syncrosteile ( die ja ganz schlimm rüberkommen >gabel/vorbau)verbaut wurden  erstaunt... was wurde ihm da bezahlt......


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (6. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber das an einem ssp showbike syncrosteile ( die ja ganz schlimm rüberkommen >gabel/vorbau)verbaut wurden  erstaunt... was wurde ihm da bezahlt......



Syncros gehört Ritchey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2011)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Syncros gehört Ritchey


 intressant, wusste das nicht....


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2011)

...tim oder tom hat syncros seit ca. 2003 oder 2004 seinem besitz


----------



## Isar2 (6. Juni 2011)

Danke Freunde für die Antworten. Ich denke ich werde mich noch bis zur Eurobike warten und derweil Kohle sparen. Irgentwie geht mir so ein Ritchey Bike nicht aus dem Kopf.

Servus aus München,

Isar2


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Juni 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...tim oder tom



http://www.swr3.de/rss/tim-fragt-tom/-/id=477150/did=447020/78k9ah/index.xml


----------



## panzer-oddo (6. Juni 2011)

Da freundet man sich schon fast mit Riesenrädern aus Titan oder Plastik an- und dann kommt der Ritchey mit diesen Geräten daher... 

Btw I, weiss einer der Experten mehr über die Syncros FLavor Schluffen, die auf den Ritcheys aufgezogen sind? Verfügbarkeit in 26", Gewicht etc? Im Netz ist da wenig zu finden, optisch sehen sie zumindest vielversprechend aus 

Btw II, bei "Ritchey P-2*" und "Experten" kommt mir da ein gewisser j.ö.r.g in den Sinn...Wo ist er???

gruß ali


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> hey P-2*" und "Experten" kommt mir da ein gewisser j.ö.r.g in den Sinn...Wo ist er???



Vorbereitung auf die Transalp  ?


----------



## singlestoph (7. Juni 2011)

es soll dann auch irgendwann 29er reifen von lee-thsee geben haben die buben in austin tx gesagt ....


----------



## Lowrider (18. Juni 2011)

zur errinerung an die guten alten zeiten.
P-21 filled brazed frame no.59 by mr.ritchey himself.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Juni 2011)

böse erinnerung

p21 031  (tig geschweisst) wurde mir am wheeler cup in frauenfeld 1995 geklaut .....


----------



## Lowrider (18. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> böse erinnerung
> 
> p21 031  (tig geschweisst) wurde mir am wheeler cup in frauenfeld 1995 geklaut .....



AUTSCH wirklich keine schöne erinnerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

